# USV Module 24V. Alternativen zu Siemens? Welche Batterietechnologie (Blei, Lithium)?



## gorx (17 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme immer wieder auf die Siemens USV Module zurück und habe festgestellt, dass die dort nun auch Lithium-Eisenphosphat-Akkus mit einer Laufzeit von 15 Jahren anbieten. Der Preis ist natürlich recht happig mit ~500€ für 5Ah.

Meine Frage an euch, auf welche Anbieter setzt ihr so ein bei Hutschienenmontage? Vielleicht gibt es ja einen anderen Hersteller der günstiger und besser ist. 

Auf welche Batterietechnologie setzt ihr? Blei (4 Jahre), Reinblei (10 Jahre) vs. Lithium (15 Jahre)?

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Fabpicard (17 Januar 2019)

Wir haben bei uns bisher die Siemens-40A Klopper gegen die PSU8600er ersetzt, weil die mit ihrem 40A Grundmodul und dem dicken Kondensator-Pack die gleiche Baugröße haben  (nur hat Siemens die Klemmen verkleinert *kotz* also 24V-Kabel erneuern zu den Sicherungen)
Hat für Stromaufnahme, Störung usw, gleich Profinet an Board und dadurch konnten wir dann feststellen warum eines der alten "Klopper" regelmáßig das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. 

Das ist dann bei den Anlagen, wo es nur interessant ist, kurze Stromeinbrüche abzufangen. Die ganze Karre per "Notstrom" abzusichern für Versorgungsausfälle von einigen vielen Sekunden wäre von der Gesamtstromaufnahme nicht Sinnvoll...

In der Anlage war auch noch ein Phoenix-Netzteil, welches wir durch einen gleichwertigen Typen nebst Kondensatorpack von Phoenix mit getauscht haben.

Bei einigen Anlagen war es interessant, die 24V u.a. für die Panel-SPS länger zu puffern. Hier dann die Phoenix Netzteile mit integrierten Bleiakkus verschiedener größen.

Reinblei oder LiFePo4 sind in dem Segment eher selten und wer erinnert sich noch in >8 Jahren wie hier ein Akku gewechselt wird 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## holgermaik (17 Januar 2019)

Wir haben mit Wago ganz gute Erfahrung gemacht.
787-870 + 787-87x
Wobei der Akku wegen dem Gewicht nichts für die Hutschiene ist.
Holger


----------

